# Uhrzeit KTP600 an 312



## Stift1802 (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der einstellung der Uhrzeit auf einem KTP600.

Als CPU habe ich eine 312 das KTP600 ist über einen CP343-1 lean an der CPU angeschlossen. Und ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie ich die Uhrzeit einstellen kann. Kann mir jemand eine Tip oder ein Beispiel zeigen wie man die Uhrzeit einstellt?

Gruß Stift1802


----------



## sailor (16 Februar 2011)

Welche Uhrzeit willst Du einstellen? CPU? oder KTP? Oder willst Du synchronisien? Dann sollte das KTP der Master sein. Dann bitte SUFU benutzen.

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Februar 2011)

Vielleicht hilft das hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=treecontent


----------



## PN/DP (16 Februar 2011)

Als einzig vernünftige Lösung für diese immer wiederkehrende Frage der Uhrzeitanzeige an Panelen erachte ich die Uhrzeit-Synchronisation zwischen CPU-Uhr und Panel-Uhr. Dabei sollte immer die CPU-Uhr die Master-Uhr sein. Auf keinen Fall die Uhr eines Basic Panels KTPxxx, den diese einfachen Panels haben nur eine ungepufferte Softwareuhr!

Damit die CPU-Master-Uhr die richtige Uhrzeit hat, sollte die CPU-Uhr ihrerseits synchronisiert sein (z.B. NTP-Verfahren) oder die CPU-Uhr muß vom Panel her gestellt werden können.

Wie die Uhrzeit des Panels mit der Uhrzeit der CPU synchronisiert werden kann und die CPU-Uhr vom Panel aus gestellt werden kann, ist von den beteiligten Panels und CPUs abhängig. Meistens kann man Bereichszeiger und/oder Steuerungsaufträge benutzen. Einen Einstieg mit Beispielen findet man z.B. hier und hier im Siemens Support und auch hier im SPS-Forum gibt es viele erklärte Beispiele (SuFu benutzen). Eventuell muß man mehrere Beispiele kombinieren, weil es nicht für jede Panel/CPU-Kombination ein Beispiel gibt oder einige Panele keine Scripte können und nicht alle Bereichszeiger unterstützen. (hier ein besonders einfaches Beispiel für Panele, die Scripte können - also nicht für KTPxxx!)

*Basic Panels: Uhrzeit-Synchronisation:*
Die Basic Panels KTPxxx müßten eigentlich den Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" unterstützen, wenn nicht, dann muß man mit Steuerungsauftrag 14 und 15 die Panel-Uhr von der CPU aus stellen (zyklisch alle paar Minuten sowie bei besonderen Ereignissen, wie Panel-Neustart).

*Basic Panels: Master-Uhr der CPU stellen:*
Auf dem Panel 1 oder 2 Eingabefelder Datum/Uhrzeit zum Stellen der Panel-Uhr anlegen und eine Schaltfläche "Uhrzeit zur CPU übertragen". Der Bediener stellt über die Datum/Uhrzeit-Eingabefelder die Uhr des Panels und drückt danach die Schaltfläche "Uhrzeit zur CPU übertragen". Das setzt ein Bit in der CPU. Das CPU-Programm fragt daraufhin per Steuerungsauftrag 40 "Sagt mir mal jemand, wie spät es ist". Nun trägt das Panel seine Uhrzeit in den Bereichzeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit" ein und die CPU stellt seine Uhr nach diesen Daten.

Details zu Bereichszeigern und Steuerungsaufträgen siehe Handbuch WinCC flexible Kommunikation Teil 1

Harald


----------

